# Ousmane Cisse



## Eagles in 2003 (Jul 18, 2002)

I heard earlier in the Sixers tryouts for summer league teams that Cisse was impressive. He broke his nose but still had a good camp. The rumors were that he could end up on the Sixers regular season roster this year. I wonder if that is true now because Cisse has played in just one of three games in the summer league. I think Cisse will make people wish they drafted him in the lottery in a few years. Anyone know why he hasn't been playing?


----------



## Odom07 (Jul 15, 2002)

Cisse was drafted in the 2nd round of last years draft, got hurt, then was let go!..he is right out of HS and needs a few years of learning to contribute


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Odom07 *
> Cisse was drafted in the 2nd round of last years draft, got hurt, then was let go!..he is right out of HS and needs a few years of learning to contribute


I agree he is a couple years away knowledge wise, but this guys physicality and mean streak cannot be taught. I dont want the sixers to let him go and in a couple years hes a monster for someone else


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BEEZ *
> 
> 
> I agree he is a couple years away knowledge wise, but this guys physicality and mean streak cannot be taught. I dont want the sixers to let him go and in a couple years hes a monster for someone else


I heard he dominated Chandler and Curry...but look who has made it into the NBA as or right now!  Seriously, Cisse will be the next big thing in Philly. AI will finally have some help!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*i hope so*

i got really hyped up when I heard the rumors about him in Phili, now i just really want to watch him, but in order for that to happen two things must happen.

1. Ousmanne Cisse must play in the game (as I heard reports he has not)

2. The Sixers Summer League games must be on T. V, which I haven't seen listed.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Cisse was listed at 6-9 (sometimes at 6-8 or even 6-7) when he entered the draft. Now he's listed as a 7-footer by Telebasket. Did he grow since he left the NBA?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*its possible,*

considering he came out of high school, though i think a seveare injury like what happened to him could screw up your growth, so it could just be one of those lying stat books.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Cisse was listed at 6-9 (sometimes at 6-8 or even 6-7) when he entered the draft. Now he's listed as a 7-footer by Telebasket. Did he grow since he left the NBA?


He has grown he is a legit 6' 9 1/2


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> He has grown he is a legit 6' 9 1/2


How do you know that?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> How do you know that?


I am friends with Tang Hamilton who was on the early sixers summer tryout roster and he is 6'10 1/2 out of shoes. Cisse was right up there standing next to him almost equaling in height so I know for a fact hes at least 6' 9 1/2 now


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Cisse did not get invited to the 76ers training camp, according to the 76ers media guide.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsa</b>!
> Cisse did not get invited to the 76ers training camp, according to the 76ers media guide.


Yeah he didnt get invited to camp when its starts next month. What are the sixers doing. I really cant stand larry brown


----------

